# Bass Pro To Buy Cabelas



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Forbes Welcome

I like Cabelas better.....
5.5 Billion price tag.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I prefer Bass Pro Shops.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

An all-cash deal. There's gold in them there bass boats!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A stock market artificially bloated as a result of Quantitative Easing has put billions of dollars in play for huge consolidation activities in various industry's. 

I don't think this will end well.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I prefer Cabela's. I wonder if they will shut down Cabela's, do a name change or operate independently? 

In our area they are far enough apart that they don't really affect each other as far as proximity goes. Bass Pro is closer to me but they pissed me off about 10 years ago and I haven't been back since. Now, I won't have a choice.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

When I lived in CT I had neither and since moving to FL, I've only had BPS. The catalogs/online experience have always been two sides of the same coin. Hope it works out well for the consumer.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Uh oh I think prices are about to go up at my Cabela's and just in time for Christmas (can I still say Christmas?) shopping season.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

We have bought a lot of gear from Cabelas over the years, have seen a steady decline in service and quality and steady increase in prices since they went public with their stock, I hope the sale will be an improvement.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Rstanek is right. Prices are getting out of control at Cabela's. I've seen rifles priced higher then MSRP. Just regular bolt guns, not panic buying priced AR's. Most used guns, no matter how beat up, are above "dealer" replacement cost new.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Chipper said:


> Rstanek is right. Prices are getting out of control at Cabela's. I've seen rifles priced higher then MSRP. Just regular bolt guns, not panic buying priced AR's. Most used guns, no matter how beat up, are above "dealer" replacement cost new.


Used guns at Gander Mountsin are the same way. Old beater for 50 less than new.....new overpriced by 50. Lol !


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I have done a lot of shopping at Bass Pro Shop , on line and in store , no problems here . I wish they would build a store here in Sanford , I have to drive 35 miles to the closest store to me , when I am there in Cary I do stop in and see the sales , and I do but something " wife gets upset with me " lol then I have to buy her lunch to make her happy , so I buy on line a lot .


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

This has been talked about for a couple years.
Do not think it will happen.
Cabela's is worth too much


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

tango said:


> This has been talked about for a couple years.
> Do not think it will happen.
> Cabela's is worth too much


Too late, it appears to be a done deal

Bass Pro Shops to buy Cabela's for $65.50 a share in cash


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

If that is true, it's too bad.
One outdoor superstore is not a good thing.
Dick's, Gander, Etc. will not be competitive.


----------



## acidMia (Aug 3, 2016)

Never made a purchase at Bass Pro. Never been to Cabelas - passed it over the weekend. Guess I should make a trip before the changes are made.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Got one of each less than an hour drive from my place. Spent a lot of money in Cabelas.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Come on now...it was *MOSTLY* cash deal...at online checkout Bass Pro used promo code 16StalkUp10 for an additional 10% off.

:vs_laugh:



sideKahr said:


> An all-cash deal. There's gold in them there bass boats!


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Field&Stream here has twice(maybe 3x) as many guns as Bass Pro. The Bass Pro here will not remove trigger locks for you to check out a guns trigger.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Well that's basically Communism right there.



Operator6 said:


> Field&Stream here has twice(maybe 3x) as many guns as Bass Pro. The Bass Pro here will not remove trigger locks for you to check out a guns trigger.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

So that's why they been draggin their arse on construction of the new Bass Pro Shop in Spartanburg, and then stopped all together.


----------



## imranhossain (Oct 8, 2016)

Bass Pro Shops and Goldman's consortium face competition for Cabela's from buyout firms, and the sale process is still in the early stages, the sources said on Tuesday.


----------

